# Are 8000k's good light's?



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

sure.........................


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

So the general rule is that the sun appears (in spectrum) to be that of a glowing object at 6700K. Thus 6700K bulbs appear the same color as the sun with lower being redder and higher being bluer...

For plants the first thing to worry about is intensity (in lumens) and the second is the color spectrum. In practice though is that one the intensity is high enough the choice of spectrum depends on the user. Some like a bluer look and others like the yellow which is just a matter of preference.

So 8000K is a good light but you may be happier with other colors.


----------



## rickyt (May 5, 2005)

where can you view the 8000k spectrum or 9325K?


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

I use an 8800K on my 75. 9325k bulbs look pink/purple. 6700K has a slight yellow cast to it. 10,000k looks the most white but with a slight blue ting, and 8800k is pretty darn close to 10,000K, minus the blue.
9325's are really an oddball because of their extreme change in visible color. They have special phosphors, and is why they are so favored among planted people.


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

Crazy go nuts!

http://www.aquabotanic.com/lightcompare.htm#S-3



rickyt said:


> where can you view the 8000k spectrum or 9325K?


----------

